# A few pics



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

*A few pics (Corries, Swordtails....)*

Hi 

Thought I'd share some pics I took the other day duing feeding time  

Some of my Corries:


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Male and Female Swordtails:


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Tetra, Mollie, Female Dwarf Gourami and my Tank


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice fish, Love the red/orange coloring.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Your tank is very pretty. Good job on it! Are those live plants?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Lovely tank and fishies! Especially love that swordtail  I have a soft spot for 'em


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Thank You  

Yes, Lydia, those are all real plants. They have been growing very well even though I don't use any ferts or C02. Guess I've just been lucky


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

nice tank. mines planted but all myplants are small or thinning so it doesnt look 2 full i have half real and half fake. nice swordtail


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

It looks so nice! great job


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Thank You Ashely


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Very great lookin' pictures. I'm impressed with your skills. Your fish are very photogenic, too. It disgusts me how good your tank looks without CO2 and ferts. Great job on that. Is that Anubias var. Nana right in the front and center?


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes |V|][{|-|/\[-|_, that is Anubias not sure if it is Anubias Nana though. 

I'm very impressed with the growth of my plants. I have thought of injecting CO2 but I'm scared of what it might do to my pH, so I've skipped that idea.... (maybe one day....)


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

biskit said:


> Thank You
> 
> Yes, Lydia, those are all real plants. They have been growing very well even though I don't use any ferts or C02. Guess I've just been lucky


I guess you have! I have a heavily planted tank without ferts or CO2, but it doesn't look half as good as your tank. You did an awesome job on it!!


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

> You did an awesome job on it!!


Thank You Lydia  I think I might have just been lucky with the plants I chose. 

I bought some ferts for the first time last week and just put some in yesterday (little pieces that you stick in the ground) I'll post some new pics soon.


----------

